

Go for Pythonistas - hufton
http://www.sportshacker.net/posts/go_for_pythonistas.html

======
superbaconman
I think the last gotcha there is the wrong way to think about it. If you say
slices are passed by reference you risk passing on a lot of mis-information.
Instead, slices are a struct, with a pointer to an array, and are passed by
value. I mean you can't explain the append behavior without knowing what a
slice really is.

